# New Kayak Live well system For sale.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic516477-48-1.aspx

.









Malibu live well. It sits in your tank well so it ought to fit any SOT yak.

It will cost less than $20 to ship the well.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

All new, ready to go, with sealed battery and charger. I can't believe someone hasn't snapped this up.


----------

